# I finally got this, fingers crossed



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I was hoping for some advice on brewing machines.....but unfortunately none came forward....even after posting on two different sections.....anyway I bought this hoping it will sort me out for a while.... Got it for £12.90 posted (new), brews at 93°c, bit tacky but should do enough for one good mug.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Melitta-M25-96-Aromaboy-Filter-Coffee/dp/B00008K606/ref=pd_sim_sbs_79_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41n11jRVCdL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR138%2C160_&psc=1&refRID=6Y7GGBBFEHW359F50FEF


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope that machine suits. Not much money wasted if not. My only experience with brew machines is the Brazen, so couldn't offer much help. There is a very limited number of low volume brew machines. The technivorm 1 cup might be good but I've no experience of it and I think it's around £100 + mark. Most 1 cup brewers use manual methods. Not much discussion on here of brew machines other than the Brazen. Probably more choice in the US market than here.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Why would you want a single mug machine?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Missy said:


> Why would you want a single mug machine?


Consistency...without having 2-4 mugs left over after each brew?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

What is this left over of which you speak?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

MWJB said:


> Consistency...without having 2-4 mugs left over after each brew?


Completely agree, the biggest problem with drip machines is the coffee that is not drunk straight away...just turns horrible in the jug after 20m or so. The small drip coffee maker looks a great idea.


----------

